# Graphic Fronts



## PineappleH (Apr 19, 2007)

I remember when I was learning about HTML, I came across this website that transforms normal text into various graphical fronts. Anybody here knows some of these websites?


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't quite understand what you're looking for, but http://www.codestyle.org/css/font-family/index.shtml has a list of common fonts that work on webpages to help pick fonts the people looking at your site have installed. Not sure if that's what you mean but I'll mention it anyway, it is rather useful.


----------

